# Terms and conditions



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a template of standard terms and conditions they use in their proposal they wouldnt mind sharing??

I have one for my paving proposals but most of it wouldnt apply to an excavation and I was hoping to build a new template for that division and not beat my own brain doing it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Rock, poor soil conditions, water, any unforeseen debris or structures encountered in the excavations may incur additional charges.


That's all I got, it ain't fancy but works for me. I change the wording as needed.

I try and keep things as simple as possible.

We have hit on this topic before, a while back, and there were some good ones as I recall but don't know how to find it.
----------------------------

I found some stuff.

http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=2223989

I did not look at the posts in these threads but I know there may be some of what you're after in there. I did a search for "rock clause".


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

This is a rough of what we use.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Tom, there was no connection to that link in the site but thanks anyway and if you find it again, let me know.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You're right, that link went nowhere. I had done a search for "Rock Clause", and thought I was posting a link to the results, well so much for the "easy" way.

Here are some threads that have discussions about unforeseeables.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/contract-claus-54778/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/rippable-rock-33832/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/rock-clause-32404/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/rock-clause-price-per-foot-24296/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/rock-clause-contract-19332/

Probably some redundancy in those posts, but plenty of good reading.


----------

